
Scale: API for Human Tasks - loopyz
http://www.scaleapi.com
======
kingsongchen
Sounds interesting, is it safe to pass sensitive data to your workers?

~~~
ayw
If there's any information that's extremely sensitive, we'd work with you to
find a good way to anonymize it to the workers. Other than that, we don't need
to store your files so you could completely control the content. :)

